# What type of Carbon is used for the Moto Frames



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

Mike,

Can you please tell us about the carbon type used and the modulus of the carbon? I know the Kestrel SL's use t-800 which has a 42msi. How about the Moto's?

The reason I'm asking is to see if the Evoke SL is a better value than the Moto's. At $1700 it seems like a good deal considering the frame is world class. On the other hand, people really seem to like their Moto's.

I'm looking for a strong bike that is good for long group rides and centuries. Please help make a recommendation.


----------



## hgaskins (Aug 3, 2009)

Mike

Trying to find who makes a particular Motobecane is no simple task, believe me I've tried with limited success. I once spent half a day reviewing different Taiwanese frame manufacturers looking for a possible source of their frames.I recently purchased an Immortal pro all carbon framed bike from BD and I couldn't be happier. I initially thought of going to a couple of level's higher to get all Ultegra but the reality is that I would never know the difference since I'm 58 years old and unlikely to race anyone but myself, but I do like to go for long rides.

Before I purchased my Immortal Pro I did a decent amount of research and ran across a couple of good reviews. The same frame is used throughout the entire Immortal series so more money just gets you into better parts. Then I ran across an image of a Louis Garneau carbon bike that used to sell for well over $2000 for about the same components with the exact same frame as the motobecane Immortal series. I knew that Garneau made accessories but I didn't know that they made bikes.

Whatever choice you make the important thing is that you feel comfortable with your purchase. Here's a photo of the Garneau bike.


----------



## hgaskins (Aug 3, 2009)

I've discovered that the Immortal series frames are made by Advanced Composites who also make carbon frames for Specialized.


----------

